# I AM WORRIED...HELP!



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Some of you know that I had 3 2" rhom in a 40 gal, lately notice the two ganging up on one to I finally decided to move that weak rhom into a 10 gal all by himself.

I filled the 10 gallon 50% from the tank he was in and 50% new tap water. I added AquaPlus double dosage to ease the stress and condition the water, I also added double or triple dosage of stress zyme to get enough good bacteria in and also to relieve the stress. Okay I added a "new" penguin 125 Bio-wheel so I know there isn't any bacteria established yet, but I had to or else he would've been killed by his tankmates. Anyways he's been in the tank for more than 6 hours now but lying in his side most of the time and swiming slantly. Could he just be acting dead because of stress? or what? why is he acting like that I really don't want to loose him, i thought if it was something to do with the water he would've been dead by now but it's been almost 7 hours hes in the new tank..

Please tell me what could it be, I've attached some pics... I don't want to loose him is he very precious to me.


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

no pics


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

You are going to have a couple of problems in the near future... 1) You have 2 small rhoms in a tank together. Two is a bad number for piranhas, but I find serrasalmus species, especially when small, are horrendous fin nippers. I suggest you divide the tank. 2) Your hospital tank is not cycled. Double, triple, quadrupling your dose of stress-zyme will do nothing to accelerate the cycling process. You need the tank cycled NOW! Especially when you are trying to heal it. If you can, get Bio-Spira, that's the only product that has a chance to cycle your tank quickly. At the very least, get some mature filter material in that new filter. Try AmQuel or Prime to detoxify ammonia, and add salt. The behavior of your rhom is very normal for a rhom under stress, but if you don't take care of the water conditions in the next couple of weeks, your rhom will have a hard time healing. Good luck.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

LMAO that little bastard as soon as I turned the lights off he started swiming all over the place as if nothing have happend. BASTARD GOT ME WORRIED I just want to pinch him









But now I am even more worried after what DonH said, DonH they don't sell BioSpira in Canada BECAUSE it is not certified yet-idiots. What can should I do? do you think I should put my little rhom in an established aquarium, for example with my 2 Macs, with a divider until his 10 gal cycles? but I don't want to add more stress to the already stressed rhom, and also stress my macs. Can't I just leave the rhom where he is, and add salt? what can I do.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

my guess is that you also do not have gravel in your tank. that is why he swims sideways. he see's himself in the reflection off the bottom of the tank. That is why when you turned the light off and the reflection went away he was back to normal.

There are a few company's that make start up bacteria although you will have to read the bottle to see if it is what you are looking for. Some may be for saltwater only. Look for these names:

Right Now! Bacteria
BioZyme
Fritz-Zyme
Hagen Cycle
Proquatics Bacteria Starter
Special Blend
Cycle

Goodluck!


----------

